# Valve Cover



## davizzel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello guys,

I own a 2006 Nissan Altima with 150k miles. It has a 4 cylinder 2.5l engine. Now the valve cover gasket started leaking , I was planning to change out the valve cover gasket, but noticed I cannot find the seals for the spark plug wells. I was thinking of ordering the valve cover from eBay that comes as a kit for about 35$ Which includes the valve cover, and valve cover gasket. Wondering if any of you guys have any experience with these kits? Called the dealer , they quoted me at 165$ for just the valve cover, no gasket included.

Thanks!


----------



## davizzel (Jul 10, 2011)

Anybody with some insight on this issue? Any recommendations would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its not as if there have been no threads about valve covers here. You can do a search. For what its worth my model has the same engine, and with gaket and pcv valve its over 500 bucks cdn. So an Altima one is a cheap option. Like anything there is a certain price quality relationship, and if it sounds too good to be true it probably is. You may want to look at the options from different companies from Rock Auto to get a sense of pricing and what is on offer.

2006 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.5L L4 Valve Cover | RockAuto

That said, there are a lot of ebay sellers that seem to have great ratings. There were problems with some Dorman aftermarket ones that were defective. In your shoes I would probably go for a mid range option that includes the gasket.


----------



## Anile_eight (Mar 14, 2018)

The spark plug tube seals are integrated into the valve cover gasket (rocker cover gasket as the manual calls it). There is not way to replace only the seals. I did this, two weeks ago. It’s rather straight fwd but follow the manual in terms of loosening and tightening order in addition to applying RTV to the areas it says. There should be a video (or two) which takes you through the process if you haven’t found it yet.


----------



## Anile_eight (Mar 14, 2018)

In terms of links... if I can get them to work.


----------



## Anile_eight (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent you a PM as evidently I can’t post links yet because my post count is too low...


----------

